# Hymer Camp 46 gas problem!



## 94342 (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help?

I bought a J reg Hymer Camp 46 from a "reputable dealer" inMarch this year. Enjoy it, but have had one or two problems which HOPEFULLY have been sorted. The main one now is that I cannot fit a gas bottle into its small comnpartment - the only one which will fit is the camping gaz variety - which I have been told will not have the suitable pressure to power the fridge, gooker, heating etc. Any ideas, as I.m fed up of carting a big bottle in and out each night and not being able to brew up on route!

Also has any one else got a Hymer Camp 46? They seem to be rare!

Ta!!!

Kirboid and son :?


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kirboid,

Couple of things -

I'm surprised to hear that you can only get a Camping Gaz cylinder in. What are the box dimensions and do you have a photo? I would have thought one of the smaller sizes of Calor bottle should do the trick. A Calor 3.9 is not much larger.

The standard screw on regulator for a Camping Gaz bottle should in any case be okay for your van unless it is an import. In view of it's age, I guess it may be, as you see plenty on the continent. If it is in fact an import, (LHD?) then your appliances may operate at a different pressure to the UK standard. The older German standard was 50mb for propane but I think 28mb for butane?? - somebody else may be able to confirm or refute that. Is there a sticker on the inside of the fridge or on your water heater giving the operating pressure? 

I would recommend not routinely using Camping Gaz as not only is it expensive but it is made up primarily of butane which will stop gassing off when the weather gets a bit colder.

If you can give a bit more info, there may be somebody who can help you.

Nobby


----------



## 94342 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks Nobby*

Thanks for reply - the only one! Must have posed a problem.
I've attached photo of inside gas compartment (before it was "tarted up".
The van is in garage at the moment haveing gearbox done (1st and 2nd gears symcromesh), so cant measure. The problem with the small gas bottles are they have too wider diameter, and the bigger ones are too tall. At present I onl use the 6kg and connect it up externally. But this is a pain!
Anyway, and more help would be appreciated. It seems that there aren't too many of the Hymer Camp 46 out there in Britain.
Kirboid


----------



## shelllaiken (Feb 12, 2011)

hi, i have a camp 46 lhd and mine has a storage locker outside same side as driver and it holds 2x 25kg gas bottles plus parking wedges with comfort. mine is a 1994 vintage hymer and looks the same as yours. Andy.[/img][/url]


----------



## shelllaiken (Feb 12, 2011)

just had another look at your photo and yours is shorter than mine, mine has shower/toilet at rear left corner(viewed from rear)and is a 4/5 berth


----------



## Gibbon42 (Aug 7, 2011)

*1991 HYMER CAMP 46. BASE VEH IS FIAT TALENTO(SWB DUCATO).*

Hi, it's called a 46 because it's 4.6 metres long.I have one & the gas locker is very small and will only take 3.9 bottle


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Camping Gaz bottles have the same pressure as all the rest. They tend to be smaller and will run out more quickly.


----------

